# A few pics from the fort totten parkinglot bayside queens ny



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

its always fun taking pictures there as the lighting is always different


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

#2 is amazing.

Any post-processing done on these pics?

I use a Canon 40D with a 17-40 lens in Aperture shooting mode and I can never get pictures like that!

If you have some time and the patience, would love to read your thoughts/ comments on this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nothing done except some sharpening.... its all the lighting and a tripod.... i use a vivid profile in camera


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

what you didnt see is the hundreds of pictures we deleted to get the few that were good...

it always looks like other photographers just go out and take great pictures but i think the truth is most of us have less then a 10% success rate of keepers.....


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Mathjak,

My girl lives in bayside  I drive on that throgs neck bridge every weekend.

Anyway, I'm no expert but it seems like most of your shots are overly sharp.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> what you didnt see is the hundreds of pictures we deleted to get the few that were good...
> 
> it always looks like other photographers just go out and take great pictures but i think the truth is most of us have less then a 10% success rate of keepers.....


So true! I think one weekend I went and took 200 or so pictures and wound up with maybe 10-12 that were really worth while.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Mathjak,
> 
> My girl lives in bayside  I drive on that throgs neck bridge every weekend.
> 
> ...


in order to post them i have to compress them greatly down to 800 x 600 so i have a little resizing routine i use and it throws some extra sharpening in to compensate.... i do it as a batch routine rather then hand do each one so yes depending on the nature of the picture sometimes the batch program will sharpen a tad to much.... the non posted versions of the pictures are fine but im not that concerned with the low quality posted pictures ....


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> what you didnt see is the hundreds of pictures we deleted to get the few that were good...
> 
> it always looks like other photographers just go out and take great pictures but i think the truth is most of us have less then a 10% success rate of keepers.....


10% or less even sometimes. So true.


----------

